# Linking WebIress into Excel (RTD)



## Daytradedan (6 July 2021)

Was hoping somebody could help me link my Webiress into Excel.

I'm not a coder but have some basic data feeds I'm looking to pull in such as price quotes for a security list.

If anybody can volunteer the code to pull in a price quote for say BHP then I'm sure I can work out the rest.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Tropico (25 July 2021)

I just noticed this post, and althought it is a few weeks old, thought I'd reply.
IRESS has an Excel plugin that you can download and install:




Install the plugin:




Then open Excel, start the plugin, and Connect Excel Addin.
Some browser settings may not let it work, but it does work Ok and you get some RTD in Excel.


----------



## Lnev17 (25 July 2021)

Which broker gives you this option and how much is the monthly subscription?


----------



## Tropico (25 July 2021)

NabTrade and ComSec both offer IRESS Viewpoint. There are probably others as well, you will have to look around.
Pricing is dependent on the broker and maybe complimentary depending on the number of monthly trades, again you will have to check their websites.
As far as I know, the Excel Addin comes with IRESS regardless of the provider, at no charge.
Hope this helps


----------



## Lnev17 (25 July 2021)

Thanks, that's good to know. I might have to change brokers. My current CFD broker offers Viewpoint but without the add-in.


----------



## Daytradedan (26 July 2021)

Thanks for the reply…I’ve done all that but was hoping for some assistance with manually formulating the code to pull in prices etc. I have no VBA experience/knowledge


----------



## zwaa (3 August 2021)

I would also love to know if anyone has successfully used some combination of VBA or Excel formulas to get data from ViewPoint using the ViewPoint Excel Add In - basically any way to do it except for with the UI.

I know this is possible with the old IRESS Trader, but NabTrade seems to be one of the only brokers still giving access to IRESS Trader, and even they are decommissioning it soon. I would love to be able to move my stuff over to ViewPoint if possible, that way I'm not left in the lurch when Trader disappears.

I do have some experience with VBA, so if anyone even has some very basic directions on how to access ViewPoint from VBA I can probably figure the rest out, and maybe write up a more extensive tutorial here to help with those who are less VBA literate.


----------



## Lnev17 (4 August 2021)

It's all done with mouse clicks, no formulas and no VBA.
This tutorial explains it in detail.


----------



## zwaa (6 August 2021)

Thanks for the video, and I appreciate your help, but that's not quite what I'm looking for.

I *want* the ability to use formulas/VBA, as I want to be able to get (for example) ViewPoint data for 100 different, specific stocks every day in my excel, without having to spend hours on my mouse.

I want to know if anyone has managed to access the ViewPoint add in with something _other_ than 'mouse clicks'.


----------



## Tropico (6 August 2021)

I don't know if it would be possible to import the data from the webpage.
You can get the data from any watchlist you have in IRESS Viewpoint, and select what data you want:


----------



## zwaa (6 August 2021)

Yeah that's definitely getting there in terms of a result, though I'm specifically looking for course of sales data for about 100 different stocks each day (including looking into the past), so not sure if that's possible from a watchlist...
The search continues


----------



## Tropico (6 August 2021)

Ok, good luck


----------

